# Wrinkley kits????



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 20, 2019)

This is one of my 5 day old lionhead kits, the mother has been feeding them once a day in the morning. Ive checked them after feedings and they usually have nice big bellies in the morning,however do they look wrinkled or dehydrated? Ive noticed even the legs look wrinkled, this is about 10 hours after a feeding or is this normal for a newborn kit?


----------



## JBun (Feb 21, 2019)

I moved your thread to the rabbitry subforum as you might have a better chance of a getting more response. To me that doesn't look terribly wrinkly. Usually when they aren't being fed and get dehydrated they are much more wrinkly, may feel a little cool to the touch, skin may appear blueish, may be lethargic, and the stomach will look sunken in.

As they get further away from the feeding time and the milk is digested, the stomach will gradually look less full and the skin may not look as filled out, but it should never get super wrinkly or it means they are getting dehydrated. Check to see if she is feeding them in the evening as well. Some mother rabbits will feed twice a day.


----------



## Clara W (Feb 21, 2019)

I wouldn’t be too worried. I’ve had kits (to my horror) not be fed over a period of a few days and their stomachs were completely sunken in. They looked much different than your kit, shrivelled to the bone... It was absolutely traumatizing to see them degrade so fast. 

The fact that his head is up I would say is a good sign, i’d wait for the next feeding (morning or evening) and if you don’t see that nice plump tummy, then maybe intervene by moving the other kits out of the nest to give it a chance to feed; or set him aside and bribe mum with pets and a snack so he can have a nice meal on his own.

However, someone else with more expertize may have better advice. I can only talk from recent experience with two litters. I am no professional.


----------



## AyaSora (Feb 24, 2019)

JBun said:


> I moved your thread to the rabbitry subforum as you might have a better chance of a getting more response. To me that doesn't look terribly wrinkly. Usually when they aren't being fed and get dehydrated they are much more wrinkly, may feel a little cool to the touch, skin may appear blueish, may be lethargic, and the stomach will look sunken in.
> 
> As they get further away from the feeding time and the milk is digested, the stomach will gradually look less full and the skin may not look as filled out, but it should never get super wrinkly or it means they are getting dehydrated. Check to see if she is feeding them in the evening as well. Some mother rabbits will feed twice a day.




That's the first thing I thought too, she's coming up on another feeding time. watch and check them


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 24, 2019)

The kits are 9 days old today and mama has been doing great for her(and my) first litter. Their eyes are starting to peak open and their fur is almost all grown in.  however, i feel as though even though they look healthy, they are definitely on the small side. She is a small bun anway but they do seem small to me.


----------



## JBun (Feb 25, 2019)

Maybe she's not producing enough milk. What is her diet like(type and amount being fed)?


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 25, 2019)

JBun said:


> Maybe she's not producing enough milk. What is her diet like(type and amount being fed)?


She gets timothy and alfalfa hay, unlimited pellets, a handful of mixed berries, and also i go back and forth with either a couple kale leaves or a collard green leaf with one small carrot. I think she is getting plenty but she is really tiny herself, she was the runt of the litter. So that's why i'm thinking her babies are all on the smaller side. they do have nice round bellies every time i check them though.


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 25, 2019)

Wilma(mama) is on the right when she was around 6 weeks compared to her sibling. Shes teeny


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 25, 2019)

Are you breeding these guys for show?

If you are trying to meet a certain weight for show and the mother is under the minimum weight for the breed then the father should have been a little bigger to compensate for her smaller frame. 

If these guys are just for pets then I personally wouldn’t worry about it? Is this your first ever litter of lionheads or have you bred them before?

It sounds like mom is getting plenty of food to provide as long as her pellets are 16-18% protein.


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 25, 2019)

woahlookitsme said:


> Are you breeding these guys for show?
> 
> If you are trying to meet a certain weight for show and the mother is under the minimum weight for the breed then the father should have been a little bigger to compensate for her smaller frame.
> 
> ...


These guys are definitely just pets lol and yes its my first litter so i have so many questions  thank you for responding!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 25, 2019)

Haha no worries I was in your same shoes and I always felt like me and my mom (majorv) were always learning even 8 years into it. 

If they are just for pets I don’t think I would worry about their size. They are just taking on moms smaller frame. As long as they are eating and growing everyday with no diarrhea you should be good. Continue to check on them daily and around 10-14 days they should
Start opening their eyes. At 2-3 months they are my favorite because they are just adorable fluffballs. I would always try to keep them with mom until about 8-9 weeks of age and by 12 weeks of age you should separate the babies by sexes


----------



## JBun (Feb 26, 2019)

If you are only feeding a limited smaller amount of alfalfa hay, I would maybe increase it some more(if no bladder calcium or kidney issues) so she would be getting more protein and calcium from the increased amount, which hopefully will help increase her milk production.


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 26, 2019)

JBun said:


> If you are only feeding a limited smaller amount of alfalfa hay, I would maybe increase it some more(if no bladder calcium or kidney issues) so she would be getting more protein and calcium from the increased amount, which hopefully will help increase her milk production.


She is getting unlimited timothy hay and also a handful of alfalfa hay two times a day


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 26, 2019)

For my does that produce less milk I give them oats. A teaspoon full for my smaller breeds and a tablespoon for my bigger breeds. I used old fashioned oats. It doesn't have to be name brand I use the cheap brand.


----------



## Bucktooth (Feb 26, 2019)

I just posted that my kits look wrinkly too, this made me feel better to see you have some the same age, maybe you can help me too, we can share baby pictures.  Your bunnies are adorable


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Feb 26, 2019)

Bucktooth said:


> I just posted that my kits look wrinkly too, this made me feel better to see you have some the same age, maybe you can help me too, we can share baby pictures.  Your bunnies are adorable


I would love that!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 16, 2019)

such little cuties ... how did the lot come out, any update(s) ?


----------



## Bucktooth (Mar 16, 2019)

I ended up giving mine sq fluids and I still have all three, I hope the OP still has all hers too. I don't know how to upload pictures here.


----------



## Nikki Siltz (Mar 16, 2019)

Lokin4AReason said:


> such little cuties ... how did the lot come out, any update(s) ?


They are doing wonderful! They are 4 weeks old as of yesterday. I inserted a pic of the runt on my shoulder, i hate to pick favorites but this little one is a sweetheart  it's been so fun to watch them grow thus far. They are already getting super fluffy and doing little binkies


----------



## Bucktooth (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh so cute!!


----------



## Bucktooth (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's my runt on my shoulder .I only have two left now, one died


----------



## April LD (Apr 2, 2019)

Adorable - miss my little baby buns. They are just SO SO SWEET!!! I love that age, roaming around, but will come running and boop your nose, and dig on you for love. My, even now, will use me as a jungle gym...I have a few that jump up on my shoulder like a "parrot bun" as I call them. Miss the tiny fluffs!!!! Now I have big fluffs


----------

